
Ethcore is seeking out JavaScript developers to build the future of blockchain - raulrtti
https://ethcore.io/javascript_advert.js
======
adamqureshi
To apply as a JS wiz/full stack gay or gal, give us some code
(info@ethcore.io) that processes this into a lovely-looking web (HTML/CSS/JS)
document var job = { You have a TYPO. "gay" or gal. Get it correct! ;-)

